# Illuminated reticles



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you have them? Do you use them? When do you use it?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Never had them, I just get the medium heavy duplex reticles and it allows for low light situations where "normal" sized duplex crosshairs disappear. And IMO something else to not worry will it work, or let you down at a bad moment.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

See, ive got one on my 22 mag and my .204 but i havnt really found a situation in which to use em other than winter, then green on low ilumination a pretty decent helping hand ha


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have one that came with my Horton Vision crossbow but it is useless as far as the lighted reticle goes, because the light overpowers the vision in low light - just when you'd expect it to be helpful. For that reason, I leave the light off. It works well during daylight, when it is not needed.

Same experience with cheap red dots. No good at all in low light! On the other hand, my Bushnell HoloSight (made by EOTech) and my Aimpoint red dots work great in low light but they are both costly. IMO the cheap lighted reticles are gimmicks - much like flashy fishing lures designed to catch fishermen.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

See, ive got one on my 22 mag and my .204 but i havnt really found a situation in which to use em other than winter, then green on low ilumination a pretty decent helping hand ha


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My HoloSight dot disappears in a snowy background and that's why a filter is provided with the sight. But, who wants to mess with around with that?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I only have one IR and it's on my 22 mag for night time coyotes. At night you have to be careful because most of them are too bright and wash out the target.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a couple of Centerpoints on rimfires and I've experienced the same thing as the others. They're distracting. I'd rather spend the money on a good light gathering scope than one of these again. Just my .02 worth.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> I have one that came with my Horton Vision crossbow but it is useless as far as the lighted reticle goes, because the light overpowers the vision in low light - just when you'd expect it to be helpful. For that reason, I leave the light off. It works well during daylight, when it is not needed.
> 
> Same experience with cheap red dots. No good at all in low light! On the other hand, my Bushnell HoloSight (made by EOTech) and my Aimpoint red dots work great in low light but they are both costly. IMO the cheap lighted reticles are gimmicks - much like flashy fishing lures designed to catch fishermen.


So you are a Hortontoter too (two...II )

I tried a friends red dot and his lighted reticle a few years back and didn't care for either of them. I agree the Holosight is much better option.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a Holosight also, wouldn't trade it for anything....well almost anything.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I had a Holosight on my shotgun. It worked day or night.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Never thought of a halo for dogs..ar-15?


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a Leupold VX-R with Firedot duplex. It comes to good use when I hunt fox over bait at night.


----------

